# Fizik and Sidi sizing ???



## edle (Jul 18, 2012)

I currently wearing Sidi Size 41 MTB shoes....I'm interested in getting a Fizik M5 MTB shoes online. Are they both the same in the sizing department ? What size should I get for the Fizik ?

Thanks....


----------



## neil7 (Sep 16, 2009)

edle said:


> I currently wearing Sidi Size 41 MTB shoes....I'm interested in getting a Fizik M5 MTB shoes online. Are they both the same in the sizing department ? What size should I get for the Fizik ?
> 
> Thanks....


You will need a half size smaller compared to sidi, a whole size down if your sidi's aren't that snug.


----------

